# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Prescrizione pagamenti compenso professionale

## Silvan

A un architetto non è stata pagata una fattura emessa nel 2003. Recentemente il professionista ne ha sollecitato il pagamento, ma la controparte risponde che ormai è caduta in prescrizione.
E' vera quasta affermazione ? Contrariamente cosa è possibile fare? 
Grazie

----------


## Aggiornamenti

Dalla BD del Sole 24ore L'Esperto Risponde sulla prescrizione dei compensi professionali. 
L'articolo 2956, n. 2 del Codice civile parla della prescrizione presuntiva del compenso del professionista per l'opera prestata.
La prescrizione presuntiva costituisce in realt&#224; una presunzione legale iuris tantum, con possibilit&#224; limitata di prova contraria. 
In alcuni rapporti della vita quotidiana, per i quali il pagamento &#232; solitamente effettuato senza dilazione e senza rilascio di quietanza scritta, la legge presume che il pagamento sia avvenuto nel termine previsto: nella fattispecie (prestazioni professionali) in tre anni. Tuttavia la prescrizione presuntiva non opera se il diritto del quale si chiede il pagamento deriva da un contratto scritto (Cassazione, 3 febbraio 1995, n. 1304). 
Di fronte alla opposizione della prescrizione presuntiva da parte del debitore, &#232; il creditore che deve provare di non essere stato pagato esclusivamente con il deferimento alla controparte del giuramento decisorio (articolo 2960, Codice civile). L'eccezione di prescrizione presuntiva &#232; rigettata anche se il debitore ammette in giudizio di non avere estinto l'obbligazione (articolo 2959 del Codice civile). 
L'istituto opera quindi su un piano diverso rispetto alla classica prescrizione estintiva di un diritto non esercitato per il tempo determinato dalla legge. 
Pertanto &#232; fuorviante paragonare il termine di prescrizione presuntiva del diritto al compenso con la prescrizione estintiva ordinaria decennale di un provvedimento giudiziale quale il decreto ingiuntivo, che costituisce un autonomo titolo di pagamento. In tale ottica va negata alla fattura la caratteristica di titolo autonomo idoneo a ottenere coattivamente il pagamento di una prestazione professionale. 
Semmai la fattura, se spedita al debitore unitamente a una lettera di messa in mora, oltre agli effetti interruttivi della prescrizione, potrebbe confortare la prova della prestazione resa. 
Peraltro non si comprende perch&#233; il lettore abbini alla fattura la prescrizione breve quinquennale, prevista dalla legge in caso di risarcimento del danno (articolo 2947, Codice civile); per le annualit&#224; di rendite e pensioni alimentari, per i corrispettivi di locazione, per gli interessi, per le indennit&#224; spettanti per la cessazione del rapporto di lavoro e il capitale dei titoli pubblici al portatore (articolo 2948) e per i diritti derivanti da rapporti societari (articolo 2949). 
Il diritto dei professionisti per il compenso dell'opera prestata e per il rimborso delle relative spese &#232; sottoposto alla prescrizione triennale, ai sensi del n. 2 dell'articolo 2956 del Codice civile. 
Il termine di tre anni decorre dal compimento della prestazione (articolo 2957, comma 1, del Codice civile). Oltre alla prescrizione presuntiva triennale, il credito del professionista &#232; soggetto alla prescrizione ordinaria decennale stabilita dall'articolo 2946 del Codice civile. 
La circostanza che il credito sia assoggettato a prescrizione presuntiva, infatti, non implica che il credito stesso non sia suscettibile di prescrizione ordinaria, attesa la differente natura delle due prescrizioni (si veda Cassazione, sentenza 2421 del 2 settembre 1963). 
Quindi, qualora la prescrizione presuntiva non abbia trovato applicazione (ad esempio, perch&#233; il debitore non l'ha eccepita ovvero l'ha eccepita ma ha ammesso che l'obbligazione non si &#232; estinta), il credito del professionista si estingue in tal caso con il decorso del termine decennale. 
Si avverte che, per esplicita previsione normativa (articolo 2943, comma 4, del Codice civile), la prescrizione pu&#242; essere interrotta anche da un &#171;atto che valga a costituire in mora il debitore&#187;. 
Al riguardo, la Suprema Corte di Cassazione ha avuto modo di affermare che a interrompere la prescrizione &#232; sufficiente qualsiasi atto con il quale venga manifestata l'intenzione del creditore di ottenere l'adempimento del debito, anche se non ancora specificamente determinato, ma di cui siano enunciati la causale e gli eventuali criteri di determinazione (Sezioni Unite civili, sentenza 2824 dell'11 ottobre 1971).

----------


## revisor

La prescrizione delle parcelle di professionisti (notai, avvocati e commercialisti, etc.)&#232; di 3 anni.
Il termine decorre, in generale, dalla prestazione. Per gli avvocati puo' decorrere dalla sentenza passata in giudicato, dall' accordo conciliativo o dalla revoca del mandato. Per tutti gli affari non terminati la prescrizione decorre dall'ultima prestazione. art.2956 e 2957 c.c. Ciao

----------


## refuso

Vi espongo il caso di un mio collega, docente in una scuola statale. Ha svolto due anni fa delle ore extra per degli stage; la scuola li deve pagare al di fuori dello stipendio mensile (pagato dal ministero), ma ancora non paga.
Il mio collega si chiede se questo tipo di pagamenti possa incorrere in prescrizione dopo alcuni anni.
Sapete aiutarmi? 
Grazie.

----------


## Rob62

> Vi espongo il caso di un mio collega, docente in una scuola statale. Ha svolto due anni fa delle ore extra per degli stage; la scuola li deve pagare al di fuori dello stipendio mensile (pagato dal ministero), ma ancora non paga.
> Il mio collega si chiede se questo tipo di pagamenti possa incorrere in prescrizione dopo alcuni anni.
> Sapete aiutarmi? 
> Grazie.

  Non conosco i termini prescrittivi per questa prestazione, ma per interrompere la prescrizione &#232; sufficiente   consegnare al debitore (ad esempio annualmente) una lettera di richiesta di pagamento, o tramite raccomandata AR o meglio ancora con timbro di ricevuta  della segreteria della scuola. 
In tal modo l'inerzia del creditore, che sta alla base della prescrizione, risulta superata e i termini di prescrizione ricominciano da zero 
Ciao
Roberto.

----------


## refuso

Grazie mille. 
Valentina

----------

